# Caravan Club pitch lengths



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

How strict are the CC when it comes to pitch lengths?

The CC list our Kontiki 669 as nearly 8.7m but I've managed manually to adjust it to 8.5m 8O on the "outfit details" part of my CC profile.

If a site like this one http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...n-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=21843 has a 8.0m length max, does it automatically stop you booking on-line, ie. does the CC booking system preclude you from booking a pitch/site that's not big enough for your MH and are the CC flexible to a degree on MH length v pitch length?

Hope this makes sense :?


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, When I had a caravan I tried to book online for the Borrowdale site (max length 7 mtr) my van was down on CC website as 7.05 mtr and it would not let me book ! So as you have done I manually changed it to 7.0 mtr and all was OK, but this was a small adjustment compared to yours. You can either try to change down to accepted size but if the website allowed this you still have to deal with the warden/s on arrival, it may be better to ring site and ask if they have a large enough pitch.

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We recently booked Meathop Fell CC site online with no problem, then later read in the book that you have to ring the site to book if your unit is longer than 6 metres (ours is 6.33 m). When we arrived I mentioned this at reception but they said it should be OK. We had booked a 'without awning' pitch but we were told that as there were so many pitches available we needn't restrict ourselves to them (i.e. those with blue pegs) if they were too small.

What we noticed while looking round was that there were many, many really small pitches so I think it would be risky to ignore length restrictions, particularly in high season. Why not ring the site and check whether they are able to accommodate a longer unit if they know in advance to set aside a suitable pitch?


Chris


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
One site we went to near,"Coin Clippers bridge"
.Yorkshire,(All i can remember).Only had about 3 longish pitches,so as the above,give the site a ring. On another ACSI site in the pyrennes,it stated 8mtrs,i e-mailed them as i had already booked with another dealer and was told,"Follow the bus signs for the Lac Estange ?,we have coaches coming up here,plus lorries with mobile homes on,but you cannot make it with your outfit the village way.It was tight with just the car


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Our motorhome is 8.5 metres. If it exceeds the maximum length for a site we simply phone the site direct and talk to a warden. We have never yet been refused a pitch. In fact on some sites it was obvious that we could have comfortably got onto 90% of their pitches. Don't be put off by length restrictions, just pick up the phone and talk to a human.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

If an outfit is over a certain length regardless of what the maximum length is given on the booking form there is a requirement to phone the warden. From memory this length is over 8.5 mts. The reason is that not all pitches can take longer units so the warden my have to reserve a pitch for something longer than the 8.5mts

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch*

I have a Kontiki tag and despite making bookings direct with sites, I have (more than one) instance of stuggling to pitch. In one example I was parked cock eyed and was then told how I should be lined up! Oh go away I thought, so cancelled my membership, cancelling 42 nights of forward bookings with it.

I have five forward bookings with the CCC at five different sites - no issue with booking and probably no issue on arrival on site.

Russell


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I find it is always better to speak to the wardens and take their advice. At the CCC site at Moffat the very helpful wardens told me years ago to increase the length and width of my MH on their website in order to get allocated a bigger pitch. I think I now drive something that is 1 meter longer and .5 meter wider when going anywhere near CCC sites.

At CC sites, just book a pitch with an awning they are generally big enough to take very large units.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You falsified your Caravan Club "Outfit" profile?  

I think you can still be hung for that. Its up there with treason.

Good luck. 8O 

Just go on a CL. Them farmers dont care as long as you can get through the gate. fiver a night!

Sorry. Carry on.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

One point to bear in mind is that sometimes the restricting factor can be site access rather than the size of the pitch itself. So whilst you might be quite able to overhang the back of the pitch by several feet, it might be that you can't even make it to the site in the first place!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Perhaps for us MH'ers, the "clubs" should ask for wheelbase dimensions and rear overhang?

It's also frustrating even when trying to book on-line with private sites that many seem not to mention accepted max length, thereby entailing a phone call. Not very convenient when you're trying to book sites out of hours or out of season.

I take on board the comment about increasing our MH length with the CC (or if we join the C&CC) but the CC on-line booking system bombs you out if your rig is bigger than their max. acceptable length.

Fortunately for 2014, we're staying at mainly private sites and have only had an issue at one where we'd booked for our previous 7.9m caravan (8.0m being the max for anything) and they've rfunded our deposits. Top marks then to Plough Lane in Wiltshire.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

barryd said:


> You falsified your Caravan Club "Outfit" profile?
> 
> Sorry. Carry on.


Tsk, tsk Barry. Put the glasses on. You missed a "c" on the post.

Gary.


----------

